# LATCH weight limit for Chrysler Pacifica?



## k.be (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a 40lb son in a Britax Frontier and it occurred to me that he might be past the weight limit for his latch anchors. Does anyone know what the latch limit is for the Chrysler Pacifica? It isn't specified in my manual and I can't find the info anywhere?


----------



## k.be (Apr 27, 2010)

Nevermind, after an hour of searching I finally found the limit for Chrylser is 48lbs. Hopefully this can help someone else in their search!


----------

